# Toy Top



## cozybuilder (Dec 7, 2021)

My son and daughter made toy tops for themselves with their new (to them) lathe.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 7, 2021)

pictures?


----------



## RetiredRich (Dec 8, 2021)

cozybuilder said:


> My son and daughter made toy tops for themselves with their new (to them) lathe.


Are toy tops those thingamajig that spin?  Pictures would be great.


----------

